

Whats a good book on the fundamentals of Computer Science - trustfundbaby

I know its a general question, but I just want to find out if there a book out there that deals with stuff like automata theory, concurrency control, algorithms, Dependency injection, optimistic locking, lazy loading, searching, sorting, exceptions ... just good ol' CS concepts.<p>I have a decent Computer Science background but wasn't a CS major (I did Computer Engineer but gravitated to programming and networking courses) so I feel like my fundamentals are not as strong as they should be.<p>I have been programming professionally (C#, PHP, Ruby/Rails etc) for years, but want to become much much better at the fundamentals.
======
tjr
I'm not aware of a single book that covers all of those topics well. _The New
Turing Omnibus_ might be a good place to start for getting an overview of CS
topics, but since you say that you want to become "much much better at the
fundamentals", you might consider a serious study of Knuth's _Art of Computer
Programming_.

------
eeagerdeveloper
The defacto Algorithms and Data-structures book
<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0262033844/>

